# Setting up breeding rack after losing fish



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello, due to my water company changing what they put in the tap, I've lost my apistos and rams. So I'll be completely starting anew. So it means I can now go with what would be best for the fish (also going RO with discus minerals (I am not going back to tap, I don't want to face losing everything again)). 

What would people recommend? 
How to set up the breeding rack? 
What sort of foods have people found work really well? 
Flow rate?
Planted, non-planted?
Substrate, no substrate, small amount of substrate underneath the cave/flat(s)?
Multiple breeding locations, or only one per pair?
Is there anything further you'd recommend to do with the water?
(10/12"x15"x15")

I'll set up a tank for breeding rams and another for breeding apistos. I am probably going to go lf german blues, and maybe one other (previously had gold pair bred from a black pair) - with a more significant segment in the middle to raise the fry (same with the apistos until I get a third and fourth tank to raise them fully set up). 

Now that I've lost the apistos, I am unsure what way to go. I love the cockatoo orange flash/sunburst; however, local to me have lots of health issues (females surviving well, males not doing so good). I was also going to breed the A. Gephyra I had, after sourcing a female, but now that I don't have Chopstick anymore, I'm not sure that I want to go down that route now - not many people near me that are big on apistos and would like them more for their "flashiness". I'm interested in them further, in a way that is increasing daily - just I'll likely need to be able to sell to afford to keep them running - I've started shipping fish, but I still don't know a lot of people who own them near me to sell to - as my lfs that I work at don't take from non-suppliers for anything, they only rehome them, and the only other close is pah. 

England, UK


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

new addition




__
susankat


__
Aug 26, 2010


__
2



6 ft rack and 15 /15 gal tanks










  








DSC09959




__
susankat


__
Aug 26, 2010


__
10



part of the fishroom










  








Breeder Rack




__
susankat


__
Mar 20, 2009


__
4



6 /15 gal tanks and 1 /10 gal






This was my fish room, always set up tanks to fit needs of the particular fish. Foods I always kept a variety of frozen, flake, pellets and tabs. I bought in bulk from kensfish.com


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

susankat said:


> new addition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks for showing!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can look for fish on Aquabid.com or other forums. Least that way you can check reputations of the seller. Also Wetspot.com has nice fish but they have heafty shipping as its only overnight.


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

susankat said:


> You can look for fish on Aquabid.com or other forums. Least that way you can check reputations of the seller. Also Wetspot.com has nice fish but they have heafty shipping as its only overnight.


I'm in direct contact with reputable breeders that are known for their fish, so sourcing fish is not a worry for me; even friends with some of them due to helping them out previously.


----------

